# Finding Lard in Australia



## lemongirl (Nov 5, 2012)

I've just moved to Aus, and I'm not sure where to find lard. The supermarkets don't seem to carry it. Can any Aussie soapers point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## ClaraSuds (Nov 5, 2012)

Both Woolworths and Coles carry it, although it's not obvious. In the butter section you will find a small collection of items on the top shelf which are shortenings. 
Supafry - tallow, woolworths also make their own which is labelled Solidified Oil rather confusing. Both are large (500gm) blocks in red wrappers.
Frymaster (only at Coles) is palm oil. 500gm block in bright yellow wrapper. 
Copha - is hydrogenated coconut oil. White wrapper with fairy on it. 250gm block.
Lard - is in small blocks right next to the butter and it's easy to overlook. Most often it's the Allowrie brand, next to their butter in a white and red wrapping labelled Lard. 250gm block. 

Or if you don't mind rendering your own go to any butcher and ask for Pork fatback and they will sell you the raw material very cheaply. It's easy to render also a bit time consuming. If you are rendering your own you'll only yield about 70% refined lard from fatback so if you need a kilo of lard you'll have to get 1.5kgs of fatback. 

Woolworths tends to be the better supermarket in terms of range, but you have to go to Coles if you want the palm oil. Coles can be a bit pathetic especially if the one near you isn't very large. Bi-Lo are always pathetic and I can't recall ever seeing these items there but I don't have a Bi-Lo near me so I haven't been there in ages. You will also find that stocked items are different depending upon location. I live in Sydney and the woolworths in the Asian part of my town stocks many more of these types of items and exotic poultry than the woolworths in the anglo part of town. Even though the latter is much larger. I've found this to be true for many suburbs in the larger cities, they have ethnic differences so you can't count of getting the exact same item at another woolworths which I find highly annoying.  :evil:


----------

